# Paphs are deathtraps.



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 16, 2020)

I guess Maudiae are not " one size fits all "
I bought this one today. That poor bee apparently was too fat to get out again.


----------



## Jenny St. Michel (Sep 16, 2020)

Poor guy! American bugs are now getting too fat. Lol.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 16, 2020)

Its not a bee, it is a trans-fly.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 16, 2020)

Actually not American 
Dutch plant, bought in Germany, and now it's in Denmark


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 16, 2020)

Poor thing!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2020)

Carnivorous.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 18, 2020)

So now the evolutionary link to sarracenia reveals itself!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 18, 2020)

"Paphs are deathtraps..." and as you know so well, firsthand, Per, when you first get into Paphs, there is hardly no escape!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 18, 2020)

Phalaenopsis are just a gateway drug. The real stuff is much, much more addictive


----------



## Guldal (Sep 18, 2020)

Well, I, for my part, certainly feel a high, when species Phalaenopsis is injected directly into my vein! And if my Phal. gigantea, that I have grown on for ages, would find it convenient to bloom, I'm sure I would see the stars and the universe in its totallity, too!


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2020)

*chuckle* been waitin' on a gigantea as well Guldal. Certainly tests
one's patience.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 15, 2020)

Poor guy (aka bee).... time to choose flowers more wisely.... this is evolution demo...


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 16, 2020)

The bee's big brother isn't going to take this well at all. There may be payback time coming up.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 16, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Well...if my Phal. gigantea, that I have grown on for ages, would find it convenient to bloom, I'm sure I would see the stars and the universe in its totallity, too!


I'm still waiting!


----------

